# Probs mit Cubase Le



## xxScalaxx (11. Mai 2007)

Also habe Cubase Le und wenn ich jetzt mein Track exportiere dann hat cder 15MB  das ist doch viel zu viel normaler weise hat ein track ein paar hundert kb
Wie krieg ich denn hin das der track kleienr wird?

Und nochwine andere frage wenn ich projekt einstellungen auf 24bit setze und dann eien wav datei in 24 bit exportieren will spielt das nur die ersten 5 sekunden ab und hört dann auf wieso das denn? is mein pc zu schlecht das in diesem format zu exportieren?


----------



## FingerSkill (11. Mai 2007)

1. Bitte achte auf deine Schreibweise
2. Das Geheimnis naennt sich kompremieren z.B.: mp3, aac,..... diese kannst du wenn du die PlugIns installiert hast dort auswaehlen wo du  auch auswaehlst das es ein wav Format wird.
3. Hast du beim exportieren auf deine Locatoren geschaut?


----------



## xxScalaxx (11. Mai 2007)

Ja habe ich. Hmm, hab mal ne Mp3 exportiert und sie sind kleiner also das ist geschaft. aber wieso kann ich nur in 16 Bit exportieren? und nicht in 24 bit?


----------



## FingerSkill (11. Mai 2007)

Das kann daran liegen das du LE(SL weis jetzt ned welche Version das is kenn aber nur SL) verwendest weis ned ob das 24bit unterstuetzt.
Ich schau dir nach aber sag bitte welche Version.


----------



## xxScalaxx (25. Mai 2007)

ja ich habe die le version


----------

